# Schooling fish



## jamesb (5 Jul 2012)

I am looking to get a school of nice fish minimum of 12. My short list at the moment is rummy nose tetra, lemon tetra and marbled  hatchet fish (maybe). I know that fish only tend to school when threatened but I would like a tight schooling group. Does anyone know f another nice looking schooler. I was thinking of celestial pearl danios but I don't know how well they school. Suggestions welcomed. Thanks in advance


----------



## BigTom (5 Jul 2012)

CPDs won't really school much. I've seen _Trigonostigma espei_ schooling quite tightly in my friend's tank, they're a very pretty fish in a decent sized group.


----------



## adamhawk (5 Jul 2012)

Cardinals everytime, great schooling fish, and if tank is big enough i adore Rummy Nose, so would go for that.


----------



## san-ho-zay (5 Jul 2012)

Regarding the harlequins: _T. espei_ are easily confused with _T. hengeli_ and both often sold as "copper harlequins". I started with a mixture bought as a group of "copper harlequins" and the two species hang out separately at opposite ends of the tank most of the time. I thought they were male/female until I did some research. When I've added further T. hengeli, they do form a good group and I'm on the lookout for some more _T. espei_.

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Trigono ... ngeli.html
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Trigono ... espei.html

I've also seen these fish sold as harlequins and mixed in tanks with what I would call true harlequins -- _T. heteromorpha_. These grow to about 4-5cm whereas the two species above are smaller:

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Trigono ... orpha.html


----------



## awtong (5 Jul 2012)

san-ho-zay said:
			
		

> Regarding the harlequins: _T. espei_ are easily confused with _T. hengeli_ and both often sold as "copper harlequins". I started with a mixture bought as a group of "copper harlequins" and the two species hang out separately at opposite ends of the tank most of the time. I thought they were male/female until I did some research. When I've added further T. hengeli, they do form a good group and I'm on the lookout for some more _T. espei_.
> 
> http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Trigono ... ngeli.html
> http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Trigono ... espei.html
> ...



Agree with this totally.  Both are very nice fish but often mixed in dealers tanks.  I found my Espei got a little bigger than the Hengli.

Andy


----------



## Otto72 (5 Jul 2012)

ember tetras are truely awesome


----------



## Alastair (5 Jul 2012)

Otto72 said:
			
		

> ember tetras are truely awesome



Totally agree. My stuck together all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jul 2012)

Have you considered glowlight danio? http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/danio-choprae/ , it’s a schooling species by nature. 

12 and not 10 - glad I'm not the only one that still thinks in imperial


----------

